# Artisan cigarillo pen kits



## Barb (May 1, 2021)

These were made out of stabilized hemp wood that I got from @The100road, she-oak I got from the pen blank trade and dyed and stabilized maple. Even though the hemp was stabilized, it still wanted to tear apart so it took sharp tools and a bit of ca to keep it together. :)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Trob115 (May 1, 2021)

Those look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2021)

Professional all the way! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2021)

Very cool, I really like the dyed Maple one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 1, 2021)

These are outstanding. That blue one is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 1, 2021)

Very cool! That hempwood can be tricky!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 1, 2021)

The100road said:


> Very cool! That hempwood can be tricky!


Tricky but worth it in the end. :)


----------



## rdabpenman (May 2, 2021)

Nicely done.  
They both look great!

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 2, 2021)

Gorgeous pens barb,excellent work.!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 22, 2021)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice pens @Barb  I still can't get used to the cigarillo kit and prefer the heftier cigar pen kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice pens @Barb  I still can't get used to the cigarillo kit and prefer the heftier cigar pen kit.


Thank you. :) I haven't ever used these myself but a friend picked them out for himself and other family members.


----------

